# Confrontation revived!



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Best news this year in the miniature business. The sadly now crashed French miniature studio _Rackham_ is getting revived from the dead by the folks of coolminiornot. 

Read all about it here:

http://www.coolminiornot.com/articles/6194-confrontation-announcement

For those of you who are unaware that these miniatures ever excisted, you should definatly check them out. Some of their later sculpts are drop dead gorgeous. They had a good game going for them untill they released a really crappy third edition that ruined everything for them. 

They remain a modeler and painter's wet dream in my opinion. I'm very excited about his news! Anyway, here's a few shots of miniatures that might come back and that brings pleasant feelings in my pants:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Nice find... i'd never heard of those other guys, but damn... they're some nice sculpts. I hope they do come back.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

They are the shizzle really... try searching coolminiornot for rackham and dribble at some of the stuff you see there. This company lured me away from GW a couple of years ago, but went belly up because of their own dumb decisions (going prepainted was one of them).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very awesome news, they did have some of the best looking models.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, prepainted and mass-army rules did sound the funeral bells for them.

If this is really going to happen, I'm-a-repainting my Gobbo Pirates!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great news.

I wish I had my Dirz stuff still.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

If its prepainted is that really a big deal? Just Paint it still. Nice Stuff.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Quase said:


> Yeah, prepainted and mass-army rules did sound the funeral bells for them.
> 
> If this is really going to happen, I'm-a-repainting my Gobbo Pirates!


I'm not sure wether they'll be releaseing the succesfull rules again. I have been looking for them, but I cannot seem to find any of those little rulesbooklets again that came with the minis. 

Anyway, I think this is more of a re-release because those miniature were such a big succes in the painting/modelling community. If there were good rules to accompany the release (and they did have some really nice skirmish rules in 2nd edition), all the better. I might complete that wolfen army that I had...


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Either way their models have always been some of the best on the market and this is awesome news. I really can't wait.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Beasts of war got an interview done with legacy miniatures and asked some direct questions about what their plans were regarding the re-release:

http://www.beastsofwar.com/fantasy-wargaming/interview-legacy-miniatures-confrontation/

Personal highlights for me:

- The unitcards should be included again in case you can get a hold of the old rules (and I believe I still actually have the hardcover rulebook somewhere). 

- Resin pieces made from brand new moulds, directly from the master-miniatures. That's a biiiig plus, because I sadly did get a few miscasts from overused moulds in the past from rackham. 

- They will be redoing some of their big monsters and will be aiming for 4 releases per month. The hydra will be the first one to be released, along with the flesh golem. 

- "_Prices will follow industry norm_". I have no idea what that will mean, but it wouldn't surprise me if the prices are FW-esque. If the quality of the resin is good, I don't mind a higher pricetag however. Not for these suberb sculpts anyway.


----------

